

Avegant Glyph: Transforming Virtual Retinal Display will sell on Kickstarter - obliquo
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5222372/avegant-glyph-the-mainstream-virtual-reality-headset

======
darkmighty
What's actually relevant here? Call me back when someone makes a commercial
display capable of synthesizing an accurate light field for each eye.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5XS4-hFgCs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5XS4-hFgCs)

